# Found pigeon with white band



## jbrant (Jun 16, 2010)

I found a Pigeon on top of my screened door. Body is mostly white with a patch of blue under wing. Head is grey, and beak is black. Flies back and forth to front door and neighbors roof. Has been at my house for a week. Pigeon located in Reisterstown, Maryland. Bird has a white band on left leg. Would love to find owner because it is becoming a nuisance.
HELP!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this sounds like a fancy pigeon that got lose, with the white band sounds like a snap on or an npa band. if you can see where it roosts at night, you can try to catch it and keep it safe till someone can take it, perhaps a member here that is close, Im here in Va a bit far, but lets see if you can get the pigeon secure first.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Can you read the band. it could be a race bird very easy as the color sound like a pied bird. But with no info and perhaps no one close you may need to try to catch it and then some one can try to help.


----------



## jbrant (Jun 16, 2010)

*Found Bird*

I am unable to read the band. I forgot to mention that my husband is deathly afraid of birds. The bird perches on top of the screen door which is too high for me to capture. When the bird flies off, he flies to the neighbors roof. He's a great flyer, and has a large wing span.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jbrant said:


> I am unable to read the band. I forgot to mention that my husband is deathly afraid of birds. The bird perches on top of the screen door which is too high for me to capture. When the bird flies off, he flies to the neighbors roof. He's a great flyer, and has a large wing span.


well we can't help you find it's owner unless someone can catch it.. at night, they tend not to fly, their eye sight is not good at dark, so whom ever can catch it and read the band then we can try to locate the owner. and keep it in so it can be picked up. if you even could read the band without catching it the owner would not beable to get the bird in daylight .otherwise not much you can do except leave food and water out for it. sorry about your husbands fobia.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

yes without that band info nobody can really help you find that birds way back home .. tell your husband that pigeons dont hae the jawpower to inflict any really pain upon him like a parrot could so he should be safe lol


----------

